# Removing glass paint residue from a windshield



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 21, 2007)

We bought a used car recently and the windshield has a faint remnant of that glass chalk/paint that they use to write stuff on the windshield with. There's just enough of it remaining on the windshield to be distracting, and we've been trying everything we can think of to get rid of the stuff.

So far we've tried - 

Windshield washer fluid
alcohol
windex
bleach
vinegar
baking soda
vinegar and baking soda together (fizz, fizz)
Goo-Gone

...and it still persists. Any suggestions? :thinking:


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 21, 2007)

we used razor blades


----------



## DieselTech (Dec 21, 2007)

Go to an auto parts store and look in the cleaning/ detailing section for a clay bar kit. They're designed to remove contaminants/ junk from your paint, but work exceptionally well on glass.

Follow the directions, but once you see what it does to the windshield, you'll want to do the entire car. Used properly, a clay bar can even remove railroad brake dust from a paintjob. It's incredible.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 21, 2007)

Never thought of razor blades, Raggie. Thanks!

I've also never heard of a clay bar kit, but I'll check that out also. Thanks, DieselTech.


----------



## chmsam (Dec 21, 2007)

Another thing that might work is Bon Ami. It's a scouring powder but don't freak out over that. Their motto is "Hasn't scratched yet." I've used it to clean road crud off of windshields for years and all you have to do is throughly rinse the glass after you've cleaned it. It is the best for cleaning glass before you put on Rain-X. Also it's way under $1.00 for a can.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, Chmsam. That's another good thought.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Dec 21, 2007)

Single edge razor blades use em wet and only forward as in a slicing motion.


----------



## jtr1962 (Dec 22, 2007)

Try lacquer thinner. That stuff seems to remove just about anything.


----------



## sed6 (Dec 22, 2007)

Single edge razor blade. Frankly you can use it how ever you see fit, wet or dry.


----------



## gearbox (Dec 22, 2007)

Acetone could help. Be careful not to get into onto the seals.


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 22, 2007)

If it still remains after trying the above suggestions try glass cook top cleaner, it has cleaned lots of things off my windows.

Do a test patch first.


----------



## miketober (Jun 28, 2009)

DUDE I LOVE YOU!!! I just got my brand new car back from the body shop and there was residue on the glass. I used the Stovetop cleaner and its like brand new now. YOUR AMAZING. Such a BRILLIANT idea! THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!





Beamhead said:


> If it still remains after trying the above suggestions try glass cook top cleaner, it has cleaned lots of things off my windows.
> 
> Do a test patch first.


----------

